# Restoring Vinyl Flooring?



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

More help please...I don't know if this is even possible, but I thought I'd toss it out anyhow.

We like our kitchen floor - it's unusual, looks like rocks. Gets compliments because it's kind of unique. Sheet vinyl. Don't know how old it is - I'm guessing it's from the 80's. But it is kind of ugly because it's gotten yellowed in places, probably from rubber-backed rugs. It's also lost its shine. 

I want to replace it, but with the economy so shaky right now, I think maybe I ought to cool it on home projects for a while, at least till I can save up the money instead of financing it. So I was wondering if anybody has some ideas for making it look better, getting the yellow out, boosting the shine.

Thanks!


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

If your flooring has yellowed, it is doubtful that you will be able to remove it since a chemical reaction has occurred to create this coloring. 

As far as the shine goes, there are several products on the market for cleaning no-wax floors, but if yours is from the 80's, it probably has outlived its life expectancy anyway.

For now, you may want to just use a good floor stripper, wax it and then throw down some new area rugs. It won't solve the problem, it will create more work, but it will help to make the floor more "tolerable" until you can replace it.

Sorry...

RVcook


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you tried Mop and Glo? I have had huge success with this on my kitchen floor, vinyl also, that has lost all it's shine. The Mop and Glo makes it shine like crazy. I don't think there is anything you can do about discoloration, but if you shine it up nicely and add a couple of area rugs, it ought to look nice!


----------

